# Lighted Bow Sight



## widgeon_whopper (Jul 26, 2008)

I just got a new bow and the sight that came on it has a little purple L.E.D. light that shines on the pins to make them glow brighter. I have heard that its illegal to have this light on the sight and so I was wondering what you guys know about lighted sights. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been my understanding that you can light your pins but you can not cast light upon your target (animal).


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> It's been my understanding that you can light your pins but you can not cast light upon your target (animal).


What he said.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Let's hope it's legal, Berg has the freaking Aurora Borealis installed on his bow....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Idiot, you simply have a bad case of pin envy. :lol: And...would you please put a lift kit on your Toyota? It sits so close to the ground that I almost tripped over it the other night. How are you going to drive over water bars on closed forest service roads sitting that close to the ground? Sheesh man, git yurself sum spaycers, en eh add o leef, en bhee eh rheal hellbelly from Youtah dude. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Idiot, you simply have a bad case of pin envy. :lol: And...would you please put a lift kit on your Toyota? It sits so close to the ground that I almost tripped over it the other night.* How are you going to drive over water bars on closed forest service roads sitting that close to the ground?* Sheesh man, git yurself sum spaycers, en eh add o leef, en bhee eh rheal hellbelly from Youtah dude. :roll:


Anybody?......Anybody? o-||


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> BERG said:
> 
> 
> > Idiot, you simply have a bad case of pin envy. :lol: And...would you please put a lift kit on your Toyota? It sits so close to the ground that I almost tripped over it the other night.* How are you going to drive over water bars on closed forest service roads sitting that close to the ground?* Sheesh man, git yurself sum spaycers, en eh add o leef, en bhee eh rheal hellbelly from Youtah dude. :roll:
> ...


I will take some of that....this is funny!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

First of all, I don't go to bars, second of all, if I am going to do anything to my tacoma, I will slam that betty. I'll drop that thing so low to the ground that it will spark up State St. brighter than the Christmas tree on your bow. Plus the horn will play la' cucaracha. 

Hope you guys had fun this weekend. Sorry I missed out. 

ps. Does anyone know where I can find some tassels to go around my windshield???


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

And don't forget to put your name on the back window in *big*vinyl letters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not illegal, but it does make any trophy buck ineligible for P&Y/B&C whichever is the one for archery.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

So, make sure and carry an extra sight in your pack that does not light up. Then, install it quickly after shooting a 400 bull? Was this implied in your last post Huge? Thanks for the heads up on that one. :lol: As for the idiot, lets steal his truck and put a lift kit on it, so that he will fit in with the rest of us hellbellies...sparks on state street? What an Idiot. :roll: 
However, he is a very good guy when he remembers to take his Focus Factor memory supplement.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

You may find the light is too bright. Some ideas are to put some black electrical tape over the light (if it is round, cut a small piece of tape that fits over the LED). Then get a hot needle and poke/burn a few holes in the tape in a linear fashion where the light is cast parallel to the pins.

Another option is when the batteries go dead (if you leave your light on for a few days) is to replace only 1 battery if it uses 2 batteries and leave one dead one in there. With this option, I think it will still be bright. It doesn't take much light to brighten your pins and in low light conditions too much light can work against your vision.


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> And don't forget to put your name on the back window in *big*vinyl letters.


And don't forget to make the font in Old English!


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Nueces said:


> You may find the light is too bright. Some ideas are to put some black electrical tape over the light (if it is round, cut a small piece of tape that fits over the LED). Then get a hot needle and poke/burn a few holes in the tape in a linear fashion where the light is cast parallel to the pins.
> 
> Another option is when the batteries go dead (if you leave your light on for a few days) is to replace only 1 battery if it uses 2 batteries and leave one dead one in there. With this option, I think it will still be bright. It doesn't take much light to brighten your pins and in low light conditions *too much light can work against your vision*.


You are correct. My pins are way to bright when they are juiced up, and they do make it more difficult to see the target at low light. Good grief, it's almost like someone's shining a Sure-Fire light into your eyes. I like your ideas to tone down the brightness.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

I didn't give a real good "how to" on the electrical tape. If you have a brass light which screws on or clamps to your sight, then it should be round with the LED recessed inside. Press the brass down on the adhesive side of the tape and cut around it with a razor. You'll have an exact fit. If you try and poke holes in the tape you may push it off before you poke holes in it, then you will loose the adhesiveness the more it is played with. A hot needle will do the trick.

Go with "pin" holes at first. You will be amazed at how much light comes out. If not enough light, you can always melt a little larger diameter in micro adjustments.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Is everyone sure that this is legal? I always thought it was but after reading in the proclamation it says:



> Prohibited weapons
> Utah Admin. Code R657-5-8
> You may not hunt big game with a firearm that's capable of being fired fully automatic, or with any light enhancement device or aiming device that casts a beam of light.
> You may only use firearms and archery tackle that are expressly permitted in this guide.


Though it's not casting a beam at the animals, it is a light casting a beam. I just want to make sure on this one, cause I do have a light on my sight and I'm curious as to whether or not I need to remove it before the hunts.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Use it, it's legal.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Though it's not casting a beam at the animals, it is a light casting a beam. I just want to make sure on this one, cause I do have a light on my sight and I'm curious as to whether or not I need to remove it before the hunts.....


If it is directed at the animal it's illegal, if it's directed at your pins it's legal.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know if G would have a cap for a Tru Glo light at the shop? I don't need the light, just the cap to fit over it... lost mine somewhere along the way. I like the light on my sight... its bright but not overpowering.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool thanks guys...I've emailed the DWR a couple of times about this, but they never have replied.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Cool thanks guys...I've emailed the DWR a couple of times about this, but they never have replied.


In the future PM "Cory" on here; he was the chief of the old forum and pretty good at getting back to folks; he is the DWR pr type guy something or other...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > Though it's not casting a beam at the animals, it is a light casting a beam. I just want to make sure on this one, cause I do have a light on my sight and I'm curious as to whether or not I need to remove it before the hunts.....
> ...


How about if your huntin' buddy is standing behind you with a million candle power spot light held on your pins and a little bit just happens to get on your deer before you shoot?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > gwailow said:
> ...


Isn't that our game plan for next week????


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Idiot, it would have to be on accident of course.  

I love your signature. I know all of those guys personally too. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sheesh! :roll: 

Where have I been!? I just read this silly thread and I gotta say it again. Why in the crud do you need a light on your pin(s)? If it's that stinking dark could you really be taking an ethical shot? Are sight pins really that big of a handicap that you need to illuminate them in legal shooting light? Isn't the fiber optic material they're made out of enough? Jezzus! when will it end... :? 

Legal or not, there's a good reason the P&Y club frowns on it.

Yes, this is a sanctimonious recurve shooter standing on a soap box! :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy schamoly Tex, How old are you? I hope that I don't get that set in my ways when I become your age.  

Actually you might be forgetting one aspect of this picture. If it's not light enough to see your pins, that doesn't always mean that you are shooting early morning or late evening. A person can be in a ground blind in the middle of the day and feel the need to light up their pins a bit because the animal is lit up but it's pitch black in the blind (especially if black plastic was used in building your blind). Have you ever taken a photo with the sun shining through a window behind the person or thing that you are taking a photo of? The back light effect can be the same in a blind and cause it to be difficult to see your pins. 

I know that we don't really need pins for the distances that we should be shooting, but I watched Uncle Ted say that he has added pins off and on for some time but just did something that he has never done and added a peep. He loves it! Maybe you can teach an old dog new tricks. You are old, we all realize that but learn to fetch a stick boy.  ..................Oh I forgot, you do chase sticks....................How are you with chasing Carbon?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This old dog has been known to chase carbon now and then... :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I know this is off the subject (kind of) but Tex has the best behaved dogs that I have ever seen. He is a great trainer. It would be a treat to all who get an opportunity to have him show you what they know.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I know this is off the subject (kind of) but Tex has the best behaved dogs that I have ever seen. He is a great trainer. It would be a treat to all who get an opportunity to have him show you what they know.


 :shock: A little off subject? Be careful they'll move this thread to the dog section! :wink:

BTW, thanks for the kind words about my hounds.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sheesh! :roll:
> 
> Where have I been!? I just read this silly thread and I gotta say it again. Why in the crud do you need a light on your pin(s)? If it's that stinking dark could you really be taking an ethical shot? Are sight pins really that big of a handicap that you need to illuminate them in legal shooting light? Isn't the fiber optic material they're made out of enough? Jezzus! when will it end... :?
> 
> ...


AND for some of us that use a super fine target peep! BUT I like to shoot through the same hole all the time!!!!! Can't wait til they make a 12X scope I can mount on the stick ie... Carbon flipper! So until then I will keep shooting me TNT tipped broadheads!!!!! NOT only get the one I let go on but the next of Kin!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: If ya aint cheatin, ya aint tryin hard enough, eh Tom! :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I know this is off the subject (kind of) but Tex has the best behaved dogs that I have ever seen. He is a great trainer. It would be a treat to all who get an opportunity to have him show you what they know.


Wow.... you have not met Patches... :roll:


----------

